# Service disconnect - 400A residential



## wirenut1110

I usually just use 2-200 amp Midwest disconnects. Any reason why you have to have 1-400 as opposed to 2-200's?


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Vermaraj said:


> Doing the typical 400A nom 320A cont residential service feeding 2-200A main lug panels. Outside disconnect is required. Usually we spec out Siemens or Square D meter main with 2-200A main breakers to feed the load panels which are distributed inside the house.
> 
> Well, I just got the quote from our supply house for the Siemens meter main at more than $3k, Square D is higher. That won't fly.
> 
> So, I am looking for a separate 4 or 6 slot service disconnect rated at 400A to mount adjacent to the meter socket. Looking through the catalogs at the supply house, we can't seem to find anything that will work.
> 
> Anybody use this setup? Who's disconnect do you use?


Gosh I believe we pay less than $500.00 for a Cutler Hammer combo panel 400 amp Single Phase. Heck I'll sell it to you for $1,000 and you pay the shipping.:laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon

NYC and you have a 400 amp service on a residence? Wow, everything is gas there.


----------



## MDShunk

Spec that meter-main in Milbank and see what kind of price they come back with. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818

mdshunk said:


> spec that meter-main in milbank and see what kind of price they come back with. :thumbsup:


$1300.


----------



## nrp3

Or try Durham


----------



## 220/221

Residential?
I can buy a 400 amp 40 space meter/main(s) at The Home Depot for about $500. Seimans, Gutler Hammer or Homeline :thumbsup: One 200 amp breaker for the 40 space bus and one 200 amp breaker for an additional panel that you put wherever you like.

Commercial?

We have two local manufacturers that will build a can with the meter socket and two 200 amp pullouts for about $800. Probably less now 


I see it's resi. 

Just run half your circuits outside to the 40 spaces available (AZ style) and put a second panel inside for the other half.


----------



## user4818

220/221 said:


> Residential?
> I can buy a 400 amp 40 space meter/main(s) at The Home Depot for about $500. Seimans, Gutler Hammer or Homeline :thumbsup:


Gutler Hammer? Sounds painful. :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk

A 200 amp pullout? Does that require a come-along to remove it and a rubber hammer to put it back in?


----------



## user4818

220/221 said:


> Residential?
> I can buy a 400 amp 40 space meter/main(s) at The Home Depot for about $500. Seimans, Gutler Hammer or Homeline :thumbsup:


Lucky you. A Milbank 400 amp meter main with two-200 amp disconnects does indeed cost $1300.


----------



## 480sparky

MDShunk said:


> A 200 amp pullout? Does that require a come-along to remove it and a rubber hammer to put it back in?


Jes' use a rope and your bumper. :laughing:


----------



## 220/221

> A 200 amp pullout? Does that require a come-along to remove it and a rubber hammer to put it back in?


Don't you guys own forearms?

The pullouts are not much bigger than a 60 amp pullout. They use JJN fuses about 2" long.


----------



## NolaTigaBait

220/221 said:


> Residential?
> I can buy a 400 amp 40 space meter/main(s) at The Home Depot for about $500. Seimans, Gutler Hammer or Homeline :thumbsup: One 200 amp breaker for the 40 space bus and one 200 amp breaker for an additional panel that you put wherever you like.
> 
> Commercial?
> 
> We have two local manufacturers that will build a can with the meter socket and two 200 amp pullouts for about $800. Probably less now
> 
> 
> I see it's resi.
> 
> Just run half your circuits outside to the 40 spaces available (AZ style) and put a second panel inside for the other half.


The Home Depot here doesn't stock anything over 200 amps...That would be interesting if they did.


----------



## 480sparky

220/221 said:


> Don't you guys own forearms?........


Sure we do!














































Oh, you said f*o*rearms! Sorry!


----------



## 220/221

I didn't click. 


I was afraid you were going to say foreskins.


----------



## 480sparky

220/221 said:


> I didn't click.
> 
> 
> I was afraid you were going to say foreskins.


But you can hover.........


----------



## MDShunk

220/221 said:


> Don't you guys own forearms?
> 
> The pullouts are not much bigger than a 60 amp pullout. They use JJN fuses about 2" long.


I remember now. Square D used to make a QO panel that had a main pullout instead of a breaker to get the 22K interrupt rating. You're right... it's not much bigger than a range pullout in the old fuse panels. I forgot.


----------



## Magnettica

Why not use a 320 amp meter pan with double lugs on the load side and put in 2-200 MB panels instead? 

Or do the disco's need to be located outside?


----------



## Larry Fine

220/221 said:


> Residential?
> I can buy a 400 amp 40 space meter/main(s) at The Home Depot for about $500. Seimans, Gutler Hammer or Homeline :thumbsup: One 200 amp breaker for the 40 space bus and one 200 amp breaker for an additional panel that you put wherever you like.


Or a 200a ATS.


----------



## Larry Fine

Magnettica said:


> Why not use a 320 amp meter pan with double lugs on the load side and put in 2-200 MB panels instead?


That's what I do, since we're lucky enough to receive meter bases free from the POCO. :thumbup:


----------



## Vermaraj

Inspector was busting our &&** on this job. 

Outside disco is required. Inspector wanted a single disconnect which is not required by any POCO or local building codes. That narrows the number of available panels significantly.

After sitting down with inspector and his supervisor, and his supervisor we were able to agree on a basic meter combo with 2-200 amp mains and 8 slots. 

By the way this service is for the guest house. The new guest pool and guest pool house were two much for the 200A service. :laughing::laughing: 

NYC encompasses several boroughs, including a large portion of Long Island. Many more single family houses than multifamilies in Manhattan (NYC proper).


----------



## Lythropus

we just mount the 400 amp with offsets to 2 200 amp exterior disconnects, one on either side and then into the house with 2 runs of service cable to 2 200 amp panels..

the can is mil-bank and the disconnects are Square D...


----------



## MDShunk

Lythropus said:


> we just mount the 400 amp with offsets to 2 200 amp exterior disconnects, one on either side and then into the house with 2 runs of service cable to 2 200 amp panels..
> 
> the can is mil-bank and the disconnects are Square D...


That's my normal method too. I have to pay about a bajillion dollars for a 400 amp meter can with built-in 200 amp disconnects.


----------



## Slider

MDShunk said:


> That's my normal method too. I have to pay about a bajillion dollars for a 400 amp meter can with built-in 200 amp disconnects.


I know this thread is old but I have a quick question about this. Is is allowed to have a 320 meter socket and have a 3inch nipple connected between the meter and the first disconnect. Then another nipple from the first to the second disonnect. Then feed through the first disco to get to the second one. I have a space issue on the outside of a home. Thanks for any help


----------



## Davethewave

I am looking at a quote I got yesterday for an ITE with 320 metering a 200 Amp. disconnect and a 200 amp disconnect w 8/16 distribution and feed through lugs. price = $886.00. Never heard of 3k for single phase 400 Amp. anything?


----------



## Akpolarbearone

I believe you can't use the first disconnect as a chase for the second


----------



## Davethewave

Sealed gutter would be the way to go.


----------



## 1joeyj

320 amp meter main with 2-200 amp breakers is an acceptable method for a 400 amp single phase service? I plan to feed a new 200 amp panel in the building and an existing 200 amp MLO panel in the building from the new meter breaker combo. This is a single phase service for a sorority. Am I missing anything?


----------



## Dennis Alwon

This thread is from 2009...


----------



## mcnakamura

I can think of exactly one justification for 400 amps residential service: a tankless electric water heater, which pulls 150 amps all by itself. In general, if you want 400a service in a home you have to justify it to the electric company--they want to be sure you aren't planning to take up smelting aluminum as your new hobby. 

If you're going that way, most guys install two 200a load centers with a Siemens 400a meter base. The Siemens meter base has a 400a main breaker in it.
Electrician Sydney

​


----------



## sbrn33

Almost every single home I do has a 400 amp service. Some are mostly just because of space requirements. Most need the amperage. Doing one. Ow that is a true 600 amp 80 space bolt on panel.


----------

